# 19" Rack Mount Panel VGA Connectors?



## memoguy (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi there!

I am looking to setup a system that is going to need VGA patching. I would like to buy a VGA rack mount panel to simplify that process. I would like to have a female VGA port on the back and a corresponding female port on the front. Do you know where I could buy such a thing?

Like this but for VGA:
http://www.twadatacomms.com.au/wp-c...anel-19in-with-Cable-Management-rj45-back.jpg


----------



## Lextech (Nov 6, 2014)

Middle Atlantic or Whirlwind would be where I would start. Middle Atlantic make modular panels and Whirlwind does custom metalwork.


----------



## rsmentele (Nov 6, 2014)

http://www.fullcompass.com/product/350240.html


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 6, 2014)

Geography alert: The OP is here in Australia, global shipping is an option these days, but please bear it in mind...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 6, 2014)

You are looking for a VGA Patch Panel. Unfortunately, it seems that most of the manufacturers are based in the US. I did find that you could buy a blank balun panel and then attach the F-F connectors.


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 7, 2014)

As another option, Switchcraft's EHHD15 connector series with an XLR style rack panel...


----------

